# T-Mac and Yao's TNT Commercial



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=21460274&v=2&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br>​
It's about time that they have Rockets players for commercials.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yao has a friggin large head


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I love these guys


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Yao has a friggin large head


His legs are even more amazing :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont think we have to worry about tmac pursuing an acting career


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

They have no choice but to put us in commercials when millions overseas are watching Yao, I'm sure Tmac got several "new" fans from them watching Yao & seeing him work - good stuff


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cute.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

HAHAHA that was hilarious especially because I could understand T-mac. Wo bu zhi dow (i dont know in Mandarin)


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I like T-Mac expression on his face the entire time. :lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> They have no choice but to put us in commercials when millions overseas are watching Yao, I'm sure Tmac got several "new" fans from them watching Yao & seeing him work - good stuff


They don't get TNT commercials in China. They get Chinese Shane Battier and Chuck Hayes shoe commercials.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rofl.


----------

